# White Ninja vs Black Ninja



## Andrew Green (Aug 15, 2007)

http://www.twatti.com/?p=43


----------



## Carol (Aug 16, 2007)

ROFLMAO

I'm having Spy vs. Spy flashbacks....


----------



## crushing (Aug 16, 2007)

LOL!  If ever there was a 'home field advantage'!!!!

Carol, I was thinking Spy v. Spy too!


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 16, 2007)

White Ninja vs Black Ninja Round 2:

http://www.twatti.com/?p=45


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 17, 2007)

Hillarious! :rofl:


----------



## Cirdan (Aug 20, 2007)

White Ninja vs Pink Ninja 
http://www.whiteninjacomics.com/images/fanart/fa-pink.gif


----------

